# Logged into 2 phones while delivering



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

I know you can be logged in into two devices while you are not delivering. When you start a block it will kick you out of one device. There has got to be a way to do it. Anyone know?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trying to split your route over two cars?


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

No I am a prime now driver and it would more convenient to check for hours with 2 phones.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Once you are delivering it makes you confirm the device you are using.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Sometimes it does seem to glitch and I am able to stay logged in on 2 devices even after checking in. In this scenario I have been able to successfully pick up a block using the second phone.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

It would be interesting if it is possible. Once you start delivering it registers one IMEI/ESN number in their system and thats the phone which can only access their system while delivering but may be there might be a work around. Yes it will definitely help picking up blocks while delivering.


----------

